# The Other Me



## Magick (Nov 20, 2012)

nope


----------



## Magick (Jan 4, 2013)

Updated pic (Human/dragon hybrid form)


----------



## Streetcircus (Jan 4, 2013)

So, he's a magical, gay, shape-shifting wizard with a universe contained inside his head, who likes to chat online and send emails? This is one of the most blatant Mary-Sues I've ever seen.


----------



## Retro (Jan 4, 2013)

This guy's too much of a Mary-Sue. Make him more normal.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 4, 2013)

The fact that his "weaknesses" are easily solvable make him a poor character, as he has no obstacles to face. No obstacles, no story.
And I hope this isn't some "spirit creature" thing.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 5, 2013)

His design couldn't be cooler! Really, that pic must have cost a fortune if it's a commission! Who drew it? Did you? Even if you didn't, two thumbs up for coming up with the concept!

Warning: I'm foregoing my knowledge of grammar because fuck it.

Anyway, on his bio, I'm not seeing how he's really mary sue. Is there part of a bio posted somewhere else that I'm missing or something? His weaknesses and personality faults sound alright to me. A spacey, shy guy who may or may not be moody (or maybe he's normally melancholy except when something he really likes is mentioned or happening and then he has a short burst of manicpixieboy? That sounds really cute actually.), has these cool powers but the awesomeness is subverted because he's not very good at it(Lol it can even backfire on him. That might either be very funny to see or very painful to watch.), both his powers and his muscles/natural skirmishing skills won't even be used much because of his pacifism, is the ever annoying shouty type when he's angry(I'm guessing it takes a lot to get him angry when he's not sleepy), and needs to grab a friend to help whenever a roach pops up. These don't sound like Mary Stu-like traits to me. 

I don't buy that he's easily ignored or overlooked when he looks like *that*, though! If a toned part dragon-lookin' guy's any where in the vicinity, all eyes are on him, even in a world filled with furries.

Hmm, his personality listed here might sound all over the place to most people. It might even _*be *_all over the place, and I'm just putting it all together in any way that might make sense because that's what my overactive imagination does automatically. No really, it does that all on its own. 

Also, even though he's stupidbrave, I bet other characters mistake his pacifism for him being a punk all the time. Must be annoying. Judging from the theme song, I'm guessing he's Japanese? I guess he looks Japanese IDK- people are varied and it can be hard to tell in stylistic drawings that don't go the Asian caricature route. Does he have an accent? He might be made fun of for it. Maybe that's why he's so quiet. Or judging from the clothes, is he Japanese-American? Hey, does he speak that flamer slang? Just curious. Though it would be cool to have such a badass-looking flamer. 

Anyway, one more thing, that quote though sounds too sagey for it to actually be a quote. A motto- maybe, but a quote, as in something you say often? Nah. Oh, and sorry about the text throwup. I write essays when I get excited, which is whenever character-making is mentioned.


----------



## Magick (Mar 6, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> His design couldn't be cooler! Really, that pic must have cost a fortune if it's a commission! Who drew it? Did you? Even if you didn't, two thumbs up for coming up with the concept!
> 
> Warning: I'm foregoing my knowledge of grammar because fuck it.
> 
> ...


The Mary Sue thing was about the bio before I edited it, not used to writing out stuff like this when it's not applied to gaming stuff. As for the personality, it's not constantly all over the place, but it has a tendency of changing about every hour to 5 hours unless he's feeling a strong emotion or it's a dire situation in his life.

He's not japanese, just a white guy who likes asian culture. I do agree that it would be motto instead of quote though, even if he does act a bit wise.

I don't know, maybe I'm just trying too hard :/


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 6, 2013)

Magick said:


> The Mary Sue thing was about the bio before I edited it, not used to writing out stuff like this when it's not applied to gaming stuff. As for the personality, it's not constantly all over the place, but it has a tendency of changing about every hour to 5 hours unless he's feeling a strong emotion or it's a dire situation in his life.



Ah, I getcha.



Magick said:


> He's not japanese, just a white guy who likes asian culture.


I can't believe I don't have a joke lined up for this. ah well.
Just make sure he doesn't get any tattoos written in Japanese or any of its neighbors. One trip to a tattoo artist with a sense of humor and the next thing you know, a snickering guy is telling you those oh so fancy script or characters on your arm spell fart.



Magick said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm just trying too hard :/


Meh, aslong as you're having fun with it.


----------

